# 1973 Rickenbacker 4001 Burgundyglo



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Stolen, 1973 Rickenbacker 4001 Ser # MD1582. Burgundyglo with OHSC (blue interior). Bass was in excellent condition before it was taken. It features;

- Burgundyglo finish with white pickguard
- Checkered body binding
- Toaster neck pickup
- Full width neck inlays in Mother of Pearl
- Split tailpiece
- Re-issue horseshoe bridge pickup

If you happen upon this bass, a reward will be given for its return.



















Please PM me if you see it. Many Thanks.

TD


----------

